# Fiveten freerider vs freerider vxi - How do they compare?



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,
I don't find any comparison on these shoes. How do they compare? Grip, durability (sole, upper), usability as street shoes? The vxi is a little more expensive, is it worth the extra money?


----------



## inergen (Apr 6, 2014)

From reading reviews online it seems like the VXi is suppose to be more durable than the regular Freerider. Just looking at pictures they look it. Looks like the VXi got a different sole that is still suppose to be super sticky but allow for easier foot adjustments on the pedals. I just went ahead and ordered a pair of VXi's on sale for $83 from competitive cycle. Had my eyes on the all black Freerider Elements though. Maybe I'll get those someday as well.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I have freeriders, and have played around with the xvi's in the shop but never ridden them. I did some experiments just sitting on a bike and applying weight to the pedal to see how they grip and I preferred the standard freerider over the xvi. The main difference is the sole.

My freeriders (Standard version) are great, this was my first try going back to flats in a while and I was looking for a pattern which would allow me to quckly unweight, reposition, apply weight and then be locked in, they do this well with a sole that is stiff enough for long rides but not so stiff that it feels funky walking around.

On the XVIs, as you can see in this pic, they have a sole that is completely smooth in the area where it will contact the pedal pins, so that you can more easily reposition after unweighting.

However, the drawback is A) Less traction off the bike walking around and pushing up steep dirt, etc. and B ) I felt that the pedal pins would really chew into the soft smooth sole of the XVI's and eventually negate the benefits . . . however someone who has ridden them for a while should chime in and share their view here.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys. I have a lot of time and miles on both shoes. I have the 'old' Freeriders and the Freerider VXi along with Impacts, Karvers and Spitfires. I use Straitline DeFacto and Hope F20 pedals.
The old Freeriders are definitely my favourite shoe out of all of them. The VXi is stiffer in the sole and upper and feels more like a bike shoe where the Freerider is softer and more flexible. Because of this the old Freerider has the most grip and 'feel' of all the shoes with Spitfires a very close second. I have been wearing the old freeriders as trainers and bike shoes for over 12 months and they show no sign of wearing out any time soon although they do look 'lived in'. If the VXis are tougher I can't see them ever wearing out!! 
For me the old Freeriders are more comfortable, grippier and more versatile than ANY of the other 5 10s.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Freerider rider here!! 
Damn tuff shoe..I wear them everywere on and off my bike! Still strong after months of abuse! Traction on my Forte Coverts is freakin awesome, grippy suckers!
Never had VXi...


----------



## inergen (Apr 6, 2014)

Got my VXi's the other day. Great looking shoe. Seemed like everyone said they run small but I ordered my normal size and they fit good, maybe a little big. I have yet to ride in them as I've been busy with other things but just walking around the house for a minute these things are super sticky. I was sticking to the damn floor haha. I'll post more when I get a chance to ride in them.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like the normal freerider has the grip (or at least similar) of the vxi, just the sole rigidity and outsole durability is different being closer to a street shoe. It's good news indeed. I bought clipless shoes 1,5 yrs ago so for a second pair of riding shoes the freerider would be good. I could use it when I don't ride. Keeping 2 pair of €80-100 shoes just for riding doesn't really suit my pocket. When time comes (hopefully in months) I will definetely go for a freerider if the fit and feel is good.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used:

- 5.10 impact low = 5yrs+
- Freerider vxi = 5 rides [when sole started to come unglued]
- Freerider Elements - 12 rides

The Impacts have the stickiest sole, bigger, bulky shoes and moderately stiff.

xvi were nice to look at, lower profile, not as sticky as the Impacts, but not bad. Mine started to come apart after a few rides. I could have gotten a new pair, but I didn't love the fit compared to the Impacts, didn't find they repositioned on the pedal any better and the bald sole seemed like a worse and worse idea the more I thought about the shoe as I live in PNWet.

I ended up trying a pair of Freerider Elements [photo at top of post]. They are stickier than the xvi's, but not quite as sticky as the Impacts. Less stiff sole and lighter/lower profile than the impacts. Very comfortable and very walkable.

I haven't worn the Impacts since I got the Elements. I think If I could only keep/use 1 pair I'd stick with the Impacts, but I like the Elements enough to buy another pair.


----------

